# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Праздничное снижение цен: тарифный план «Рекорд 10» всего за 99 000 рублей в месяц

## ByFly

Бренд byfly празднует 9-летие торговой марки и дарит к празднику подарок своим абонентам. С 15 сентября по 15 ноября 2015 года включительно бренд byfly проводит республиканскую акцию Рекордная десятка. Новые абоненты, физические лица, которые в указанный период подключатся на тарифный план Рекорд 10*, получат его со скидкой с момента подключения и до 31 декабря 2015 года. Таким образом, акционная цена тарифного плана в месяц составит *99 000 рублей, вместо 150 000 рублей*. 
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

